# *Greatest Love Songs Thread*



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm interested to see if the guys will participate in this one and see what they think..


This is tough.. soo many good ones..

BUT.. Have to go with Sinead O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2 U.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUiTQvT0W_0]Sinéad O&#39;Connor - Nothing Compares 2U - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 18, 2012)

Ick... I ought to neg you for that.






NOW THIS IS A "LOVE" SONG 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uJ5VKmx6F8&feature=related]NIN - CLOSER - The Full Length , Album version Extended video remix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Ick... I ought to neg you for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL!!! Imma girl.. Whadda ya expect?! Besides, you love me and would never neg me.. ;-)


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Ick... I ought to neg you for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do love NIN.. This song is hottttt.. <fans herself>


----------



## gipper (Sep 18, 2012)

Pink Floyd "Comfortably Numb" is the one.  That guitar is soooooooooooooo perfect....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

gipper said:


> Pink Floyd "Comfortably Numb" is the one.  That guitar is soooooooooooooo perfect....



For Gipper..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQWszrZHBPI]Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd - The Wall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Shogun (Sep 18, 2012)

almost anything Lionel Richie lays down on a track.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDZcqBgCS74]Lionel Richie - Hello - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Hoobastank - The Reason

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fV4DiAyExN0]Hoobastank - The Reason - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 18, 2012)

Just the Two of Us - Grover Washington Jr. featuring Bill Withers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oxb4LayC7A]Grover Washington Jr. Featuring Bill Withers - Just the Two of Us - YouTube[/ame]

The lonnnnnng version.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll Give All My Love To You - Keith Sweat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MC6YLqio-bI]Keith Sweat - I'll Give All My Love To You (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Zeppelin - All Of My Love

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0DAnu5Sq6k]Led Zeppelin - All of My Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Alan Stallion said:


> I'll Give All My Love To You - Keith Sweat
> 
> Keith Sweat - I'll Give All My Love To You (Video) - YouTube



I just listened to it..It's actually really pretty..  I liked it.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 18, 2012)

Please Don't Go - KWS

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60fqp2rLUR4]kws - please don't go - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b04jq7NB1s]Joe Cocker - You Can Leave Your Hat On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 18, 2012)

Just Like Heaven - The Cure

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS_ux2H473I]The Cure - Just Like Heaven - YouTube[/ame]

And here's a nice cover version by Katie Melua...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ns4T4DyyOJ4]Katie Melua - Just Like Heaven (Music Video) HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 18, 2012)

Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOM5jZ8U4bQ]Cyndi Lauper - Time After Time (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

The one and only Prince - Crimson and Clover

Yahoo! Video Detail for Prince Crimson and Clover live on Ellen Degeneres Show


He's almost toooooooo hotttttttttt..


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 18, 2012)

When a girl sings it;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rl8SuLBCq3k]Celine Dion - Because you loved me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 18, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> > I'll Give All My Love To You - Keith Sweat
> ...




Cool 
That was my #2 favorite song for the year 1991 (#1 was Scorpions' "Wind of Change")


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Alan Stallion said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Alan Stallion said:
> ...



I like The Scorpions too.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 18, 2012)

The man responsible for more babies being made than any man in history.    

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bfdt7Bd_urg]Barry White - Never never gonna give you up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RwmYTZtNok&feature=related]BOB WILLS (FADED LOVE) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzQvGz6_fvA]Bruce Springsteen - I&#39;m on Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mymqkuwXcSU]The Mamas and the Papas - Dedicated to the one I love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 18, 2012)

now lady if you are gonna wear the gun you got to love the two step.....lol

you need to get into texas swing....bob wills


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 18, 2012)

can it ever be overplayed....well hell it can...but you cant discuss great love songs without this one....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9muzyOd4Lh8&feature=related]The Moody Blues - Nights In White Satin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c-17ETnF-Y&feature=related]I Will - The Beatles (subtitulado) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SCOimBo5tg]Alison Krauss - When You Say Nothing At All - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ye8GLPUVsM]u2- live - with or without you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtOgwFzhlyw&list=AL94UKMTqg-9A9DGck8ArXBKIiQE-pBHsH&index=5&feature=plcp]&#39;Til Tuesday - Coming Up Close - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 18, 2012)

Amateurs 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COiIC3A0ROM&feature=related]Al Green-Lets Stay Together - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiiyq2xrSI0]Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9sRJ-eOHnc]Elvis Presley - Always On My Mind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GLwA4P3QDk]Candle in the Wind - Elton John - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 18, 2012)

CausingPAIN said:


> Candle in the Wind - Elton John - YouTube



I am sorry, but that is THE most overplayed song in the history of mankind.


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE5GGMhmo-M&list=AL94UKMTqg-9DDelARMr3bT-iCIVIfztnu&index=5&feature=plcp]Heart - What About Love? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtVRQjGXzOg&list=FLhL1PjP-GvRR9aBIi9aBRFg&index=9&feature=plpp_video]Joseph Arthur - Out On A Limb (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 18, 2012)

PixieStix said:


> CausingPAIN said:
> 
> 
> > Candle in the Wind - Elton John - YouTube
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8hjtFq3vE0]Righteous Brothers You&#39;ve Lost That Lovin&#39; Feelin&#39; (45 RPM) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gk0vNPB4O4k&list=FLhL1PjP-GvRR9aBIi9aBRFg&index=8&feature=plpp_video]joseph arthur - honey and the moon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q1kB0R4Ijs]Bread Everything I own.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnOlw8HdVIw&feature=related]Enrique Iglesias - Hero (live, 1st ever) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Professor (Sep 18, 2012)

No Other Love sung by Jo Stafford.

Edited to show  there are two completely different songs with this same title.  The words to this song were written by Bob Russell and the music  is from Frédéric Chopin's Étude No. 3 in E.  The other song  was written and composed by  Rogers and Hammerstein.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjDqMftHbKI]No Other Love - Jo Stafford - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMD8hBsA-RI]Journey - Faithfully - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdZGaCMjxGg&feature=related]Phil Collins - Take a look at me now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3989jHX3sMQ]Alison Krauss[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdqcwqnCgGE]Alison Krauss & Shenandoah[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t3lX8wX_wg]James Otto[/ame]

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly (a fan of Alison since 1994)


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuN6gs0AJls]Modern English - I Melt With You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uyc6QyDaOBg]Perry Como - And I Love You So - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEkW16x7kCg]When I&#39;m With You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7in-9E3ImQ]Dave Matthews Band - Crash Into Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maAyfcO-X3k]I&#39;ll stand by you - The Pretenders (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 19, 2012)

Don't forget to love your mother... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXnDGEM2oOg]10'000 maniacs - trouble me (original video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4XVJj4jER4&feature=related]Cowboy Junkies - Sweet Jane (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 19, 2012)

I Only Have Eyes For You - The Flamingos

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvzNeh4Mq1o]The Flamingos - I Only Have Eyes For You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 19, 2012)

Puppy LOVE!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhnygLQ4Ar4]Evil Laugh Sound Effect - Novaction SoundFX © 2012 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 19, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> I'll stand by you - The Pretenders (with lyrics) - YouTube



OMG, I love this song and I love Chrissy Hines..


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 19, 2012)

Patti Smith~ Because The Night 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSVd8szH7Qk&feature=related]patti smith,because the night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 19, 2012)

REM- Everybody Hurts

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijZRCIrTgQc]R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmiNLVTDFDI&feature=related]Johnny Rivers - Slow Dancing Swayin To The Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhMKoivrKy0&feature=fvwrel]INXS - Never tear us apart [Official music video w/ lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXIuAz7aryo]Guns N&#39; Roses-Used to Love Her - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m33NvjWEKM]Guns N&#39; Roses-Since I Don&#39;t Have You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H67uEgRZs2Y&feature=relmfu]Dave Matthews Band - The Space Between - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 19, 2012)

One I am listening to now, on Pandora. Conway was one sexy dude...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ej9Dqhe5p4]Conway Twitty With Loretta - Hello Darlin "Live" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 19, 2012)

Love from a distance...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNno-UiJe60]Don Henley - The Last Worthless Evening (1989) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 19, 2012)

Evanescence - My Immortal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5anLPw0Efmo]Evanescence - My Immortal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INOFpALMOAY]ELO Electric light orchestra - telephone line HD high definition stereo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwuXWYmQk1I&feature=related]Guns N Roses - November Rain (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg21Rkew874]38 Special - Caught Up In You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 19, 2012)

PixieStix said:


> Guns N Roses - November Rain (High Quality) - YouTube



Totally~


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 19, 2012)

Berlin - Take My Breath Away.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEOem7U2LPE]Berlin - Take my breath away (Top Gun soundtrack) - YouTube[/ame]

The Volleyball scene - Greatest scene ever with hottttttttttttt guys sweating.. <swoon> OMG..   Anyone up for some volleyball? ;-)


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BMwcO6_hyA&feature=related]Bon Jovi - Always - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 19, 2012)

Aerosmith- I dont want to miss a thing 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR68oAtWY-c&feature=related]Aerosmith-Armageddon I dont want to miss a thing - YouTube[/ame]

I LOVE YOU STEVEN TYLER!!!!!!  lol


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TO48Cnl66w]Dido - Thank You - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-fWDrZSiZs]Dido - White Flag - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8BuAVVNh6w]Love Reign O&#39;er Me - Pearl Jam (Unofficial) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 19, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> REM- Everybody Hurts
> 
> R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts (Video) - YouTube



Okay slinger,To Michael Stipe, I'm sure that this song has deep personal meanings.
It can bring me to reflect on losses in my life, things I wish I could change.  Trying to keep up with a program here.  To me this is not I happy love song, can possibly be a deep reminder of a loss.  this fall under a category of sadness?  Or realization of reality.  I don't know.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 19, 2012)

CausingPAIN said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > REM- Everybody Hurts
> ...



Ok, sorry about that.. Yea, it's kind of one of those breaking up love songs that you listen to and cry.. LOL


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwXlj3zI_8c&list=AL94UKMTqg-9Cdn88d_kdXEeB_9SxHI7_a&index=4&feature=plcp]Berlin - Like Flames - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 19, 2012)

CausingPAIN said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > REM- Everybody Hurts
> ...



Never heard of this group so I listened to the song.. I love their sound.. very unique.. I really like this group.


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 19, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> CausingPAIN said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



never be sorry for emotion.. this is the point of music. without this release,, bad ,,to bad to think about... hmmm make a cry thread? wait that the whole politic section...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 19, 2012)

CausingPAIN said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > CausingPAIN said:
> ...



LOL!! That's a great idea actually.. You do it..


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPHCThqqt0s&feature=related]Whitney Houston - I Will Always Love You - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMmYqRvSRS8&feature=related]Dolly Parton - I Will Always Love you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK8m-cT1q3U&feature=related]the corrs - all the love in the world - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 19, 2012)

Shameless ~ Garth Brooks

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMOrhvlJ6w8&feature=related]shameless. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoBuT332JAY&feature=related]The Dance - YouTube[/ame]

This song makes me cry every single time


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 19, 2012)

Seal - Kiss From A Rose

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7y19ED6Vrk]Kiss From A Rose - Seal lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMp2WgcmZRQ]The Kinks - Tired of waiting for you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb7S8-Iewi0]The Hollies - The air that I breathe [1974] Original Version [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 19, 2012)

_Total Eclipse Of the Heart_, written by Jim Steinman.  The radio version (about 4 minutes) has two verses cut and doesn't make much sense, but the full 7-minute album cut is pretty clear: a woman (Bonnie Tyler) is deeply in love with the only man (Rory Dodd) that accepted her the way she is.

LYRICS


----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 19, 2012)

PixieStix said:


> Shameless ~ Garth Brooks
> 
> shameless. - YouTube



That's a cover...the song was written and first recorded by Billy Joel.


----------



## earlycuyler (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XonFZjuyc6E]Badfinger - Day After Day (1971 - HQ - Restored) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler (Sep 19, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6ybb6myGE4]Brandy You&#39;re A Fine Girl Looking Glass - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Sep 22, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u96tYuv2Zk]W.A.S.P. - Animal (Fuck Like a Beast) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D (Sep 22, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAlYgAQy6Ys]GWAR-Rock n Roll Never Felt So Good - YouTube[/ame]

I met her at a donkey show.
She was minutes past thirteen.
Sucking on a cherry yoo-hoo.
Reading "Nugget" magazine.
Cum splattered tube-top.
Scrawny pre-pube tits.
That's when I saw she was quadraplechick.
And I said "Baby you're looking good"
That's when I noticed her legs were wood
I grabbed a stump and dragged her out the door
I need a hole
I don't need no hips
I laid a line of coke on her tits
That's when I ripped off her
dirty shit-filled drawers
Chorus:
Good, should, could, I think it
feels pretty good x2
So good, so good, so good, so good,
so good, so good x a lot
It wasn't nothing pretty, she
took my genital germ
Her limbless body thrashed about
filled with infected sperm
I criss-crossed with the cables,
I smashed her face through a door
They found her in a plastic
bag down by highway 64
And I said "Baby your looking good"
That's when I saw her legs were wood
And all you people...
You just can't understand
I need a hole
I don't need know hips
I need the taste of dick on my lips
I fucked her asshole with a piece of frozen shit​


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 22, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWvbu5K7MBM]Peter Gabriel - In Your Eyes (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler (Sep 22, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCAn8_0Tqsk]Adam And The Ants Wonderful. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## earlycuyler (Sep 23, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIu_b_fG_2g]The Pixies - Gigantic - Album version!! - Surfer Rosa - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 24, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMOGaugKpzs&list=AL94UKMTqg-9A7OBoeOIcaBjDBLb-M-HIU&index=1&feature=plcp]The Police - Every Breath You Take - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 24, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOykEKP8u0o]Police "King of Pain" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 24, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gondjza0sUs&feature=related]THE POLICE - WRAPPED AROUND YOUR FINGER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Jarlaxle (Sep 25, 2012)

CausingPAIN said:


> The Police - Every Breath You Take - YouTube



That's not a love song...that song is about an *obsessed stalker!*


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 25, 2012)

Jarlaxle said:


> CausingPAIN said:
> 
> 
> > The Police - Every Breath You Take - YouTube
> ...



"Arguably the Polices most popular song, Every Breath You Take has been played during countless weddings and on request lines due to the widely held belief that it is a gentle love song. According to Sting, the song is about love, but its quite a bit more sinister and ugly than people think. Sting wrote the song during the collapse of his marriage, amidst feelings of jealousy and obsession over his lost lover. He claims the stalker-like vibe of the lyrics were inspired by the desire for surveillance and control he was feeling during his divorce."


----------



## Dreamy (Oct 25, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCmsZUN4r_s]Faith Hill - "Breathe" (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne (Oct 25, 2012)

I Stand Accused - Isaac Hayes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBCJ0bS3YFY]I Stand Accused (Long Version) - Isaac Hayes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Oct 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrRMQsnSvAE]Somewhere My Love - Andy Williams - YouTube[/ame]

Andy Williams- Somewhere My Love


----------



## waltky (Oct 26, 2012)

"Comin' to get ya in a wheelbarrow, honey...

... better be ready `bout half past eight"...

... Uncle Ferd sings it to his g/f's onna telephone...

... inna afternoon before dey go out dat night.


----------



## skye (Oct 26, 2012)

This is a love song... a real, practical, true love song  ...in my opinion 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0frA_0MjW8]Michael Bolton - How Can We Be Lovers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne (Oct 31, 2012)

Jodeci - Come and Talk to Me 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18xnU1e2KEo]Jodeci - Come and Talk to Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Oct 31, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pHNkOQCIzk]Nazareth - Love Hurts Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

Nazareth- Love Hurts


----------



## SixtyOne (Oct 31, 2012)

Boyz II Men - End Of The Road


----------



## hjmick (Oct 31, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqhoKLl21mc]Harry Nilsson - You&#39;re Breaking My Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne (Nov 2, 2012)

Maxwell - Pretty Wings 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkPy4yq7EJo&feature=relmfu]Maxwell - Pretty Wings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SixtyOne (Nov 2, 2012)

Nelly - Over And Over ft. Tim McGraw 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3htOCjafTc]Nelly - Over And Over ft. Tim McGraw - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Nov 3, 2012)

nice version... different video ... beautiful song... I think

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tC_VSjBDOz0]The Bangles - Eternal Flame [HD] 720p - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 3, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o26rL5GC9Co]I NEVER CRY - ALICE COOPER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## wavingrl (Nov 14, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2c855pZxgQ]Billie Holiday - Summertime - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Nov 14, 2012)

[ame=http://youtu.be/YpoHBTeyFxg]Nothing Else Matters - Metallica & San Francisco Symphonic Orchestra - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler (Nov 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIu_b_fG_2g]The Pixies - Gigantic - Album version!! - Surfer Rosa - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## percysunshine (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok, I just watched Pulp fiction the second time in a long time, and this one sounded good...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAHA4Jh5jkw]Urge Overkill - Girl You'll Be a Woman Soon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## varelse (Mar 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeizwR2NpIE]ASP - Sing Child - YouTube[/ame]



	    			Now - You will be mine
this is my time
to start a great incision
There - can only be
the light or me
so make up your decision

Black Wings I spread wide open
wipe off the cruel sun
my pale face is the moon and
let my children come

Sing child sing child
better join us sing child
sin child sin child
to make the darkness come

I - breathe in the light exhale the night
kneel down and pledge allegiance
I - will let you burn and in return
I need your full obedience

My sweat will form the new stars
I stain the sky with white
My children dance and sing
with joy and with delight

Sing child sing child
better join us sing child
sin child sin child
to make the darkness come

Sing child sing child ...​


----------



## George Costanza (Mar 25, 2013)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> I'm interested to see if the guys will participate in this one and see what they think..



OK - I'll bite.  This song, in and of itself, is so-so at best.  However, in context, it is one of the most powerful love songs I have ever heard.  The context?  The steadily increasing sexual tension between Francesca and Robert Kincaid finally boils over in the kitchen of Francesca's home in "Bridges of Madison County."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBnYcxEkjoo]I See Your Face Before Me - Johnny Hartman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## varelse (Mar 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1NsWPJAWBs]Gothminister - Darkside (2008) - YouTube[/ame]

 I see you stuck in here
And you will fall apart
The maggots eat your hopes, if any
Can you feel sadness come?
Beyond a fear unknown
Is love as strong as death?

I'm gonna take you away
Out from this world
Into the darkside
Where we live

I'm gonna take you away
Out from this world
Into the darkside
For a while

But in the end, we will burn
Sign your name
I'll tell my dreams in return
Some day we're gone
Filled up with ghosts

We're haunted by the past
Dark prodigies of gloom
We're never meant to last, forever
If I could save our minds
Wake up those mirror eyes
Would I accept our fates?

I'm gonna take you away
Out from this world
Into the darkside
Where we live

I'm gonna take you away
Out from this world
Into the darkside
For a while

But in the end we will burn
Sign your name
I'll tell my dreams in return
Some day we´re gone
Filled up with ghosts

We were creeping like reptiles
As our birds crossed worlds
You say death is your dark love
And you will die too
In this world

From this world
We will die
We will burn
We will die
In the end we'll burn

Sign your name
I'll tell my dreams in return
Some day we´re gone
Filled up with ghosts

In the end we´ll burn
Sign your name
I'll tell my dreams in return
Some day we´re gone
Filled up with ghosts
​


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 13, 2013)

Clint Black - Like the Rain

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gcds0xLgXA&feature=player_detailpage]Clint Black- Like The Rain - YouTube[/ame]

One In A Million You - Larry Graham

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgL1u0kGs3E&feature=player_detailpage"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgL1u0kGs3E&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]


----------



## Starlight (Apr 13, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8g2jfDrbyb8&feature=player_detailpage]Sing a song of love to me - Chris Rea - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 14, 2013)

I wonder if she's singing this directly to me?

Vanessa Williams - Save the best for last

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EdmHSTwmWY&feature=player_detailpage]Vanessa Williams - Save The Best For Last - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight (Apr 14, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5BpWGmKBOCA]Bee Gees - HOW DEEP IS YOUR LOVE - Rest In Peace Robin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Aug 14, 2013)

Dire Straits - Romeo & Juliet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1y6_z8RaOXU]Dire Straits - Romeo and Juliet (Alchemy Live @ Hammersmith Odeon, 1983) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Aug 15, 2013)

posted elsewhere before...

sweet tune about love lasting 'til the end of your days, no matter how many years pass...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGorjBVag0I]Leonard Cohen - Dance Me to the End of Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 15, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3Fkuq5Lf0Q]Leonard Cohen - Hallelujah (original studio version)+Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Professor (Aug 16, 2013)

Mario Lanza - _If I Loved you_

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHRj_nKwcJ0]Mario Lanza- If I Loved You (Rodgers-Hammerstein) - YouTube[/ame]


----------

